# Aktuelle Anschrift im Fischereischein Pflicht?



## dosenelch (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

durch Umzug/Umzüge (Bundesland ist gleich geblieben, falls das von Belang sein sollte) ist meine im Schein eingetragene Adresse schon seit Jahren nicht mehr up to date. Deshalb stellte ich heute genau diese Frage der netten Dame im Bürgerbüro, als ich dort meinen Schein verlängern ließ. Diese wusste es aber schlichtweg nicht. Also: Muss die Anschrift im Schein stets aktuell sein oder nicht?

Gruß dosenelch


----------



## Micha85 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Anschrift im Fischereischein Pflicht?*

Als sie bei meiner letzten Verlängerung nichtmehr aktuell war habe ich kurzerhand einen neuen Schein gekriegt. 

Aber an und für sich sollten dein Name und das Foto im Schein,  in verbindung mit deinem Perso ausreichen um einem Kontroletti klarzumachen das du, du bist.


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Anschrift im Fischereischein Pflicht?*

Muss stimmen, da einen Personalausweis dabei zu haben in D nicht Pflicht ist. Einzig in Niedersachsen musst Du den dabei haben, wenn Du keinen Fischereischein hast aber dann ist die Frage irrelevant. 

Wie soll denn da die Anzeige zugestellt werden, wenn die Anschrift nicht stimmt?


----------



## fenmaus (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Anschrift im Fischereischein Pflicht?*

*Hallo,
bei uns in Bayern ist es nicht unbedingt Erforderlich, nur die aus einen anderen Bundesland nach Bayern umzieht, die brauchen dann einen neuen.
Aber denkt mal wenn dir ans Wasser geht und habt nur eueren Fischereischein dabei und sonst keine weiteren Papiere und es passiert dem Angler was(Herzinfarkt)(nicht ansprechbar ist),wie soll der Notarzt wissen wo du wohnst um die Familie zu benachrichtigen, oder wenn eine falsche Adresse drin steht. Es gibt ja auch ein Bundesland, da steht grundsätzlich keine Adresse im Fischereiausweis drin z.B. Badenwürdenberg. Aus eigenen interresse  würde ich es schon machen. Den Personalausweis musst du auch ändern lassen.*
*Gruß*
 *fenmaus
*


----------

